#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ρωγμές σκυροδέματος

## seismic

*Ρωγμές σκυροδέματος στα υποστυλώματα*
Έχει παρατηρηθεί εμφάνιση κάθετων ρωγμών στις γωνίες των υποστυλωμάτων, οι οποίες δημιουργούνται κατά την ολιγοήμερη ξήρανση του σκυροδέματος.
Βασικά κατά την απομάκρυνση του ξυλότυπου από τα υποστυλώματα παρατηρούμε αυτήν την ρωγμή.
Αυτή η ρωγμή συντελεί στην δίοδο του οξυγόνου προς τον οπλισμό του χάλυβα, την οξείδωση αυτού, και την διόγκωση του, με αποτέλεσμα την έκρηξη του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης, καθώς και στην καταστροφή του χάλυβα. 
Υπάρχει λύση?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## marsellos

Υπαρχουν πολλων ειδων ρωγμες στο σκυροδεμα. Σε ξενη βιβλιογραφια ειναι συγκενρωμενες σε ενα σχημα , οπως στο βιβλιο του J.D.Dewar, "Manual of Ready-Mixed Concrete", σελις 78, Σχημα 3.1, που εχει αρχικα αναρτηθει στην Αγγλια απο το ,Concrete Society,U.K, "Non-structural cracks in concrete", 1982, London, Technical Report No 22. Εκει κατασσει τις ρωγμες και τα αιτια σε 14 κατηγοριες, με κυρια αιτια, την κακη συντηρηση και την μη προστασια της επιφανειας του σκυροδεματος απο "γρηγορη ξηρανση".

   Η "λυση " που υπαρχει ειναι η σχολαστικη τηρηση των διαταξεων του ΚΤΣ-97, ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ, που ειναι υποχρεωτικη για τουλαχιστον 7 ημερες (10.1/ΚΤΣ-97), οι ελευθερες επιφανειες θα σκεπαζονται με λινατσες, που θα διατηρουνται υγρες ολοκληρο το 24ωρο, και μετα τις  7 ημερες το σκυροδεμα θα διαβρεχεται μεχρι κορεσμου της επιφανειας του δυο φορες την ημερα μεχρι την 14 ημερα και απο τις 14 μεχρι τις 28 ημερες, μια φορα την ημερα.

Στην περιπτωση σκυροδετησης σε υψηλες/χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες πρεπει να ληφθουν τα μετρα προστασιας των ΕΛΟΤ-517, και ΕΛΟΤ-515,αντιστοιχα, και συνισταται η τηρηση των υποδειξεων των Τεχνικων Οδηγιων του ΣΠΜΕ (spme.gr), ΤΟ-1,και ΤΟ-2.

Προφανως και αλλες αιτιες συμβαλλουν σε ρηγματωση, οπως η τοποθετηση των σιδηρων χωρις τηρηση των επικαλυψεων οπλισμου με αποστατηρες, κ.λπ.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Επιτρέψτε μου να σας πω και μία άλλη σοβαρή αιτία, η οποία είναι εμπειρική.
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας.

Μιλάω συγκεκριμένα για την κάθετη ρωγμή που εμφανίζεται στα υποστυλώματα.
"γρήγορη και ανομοιόμορφη ξήρανση".
Η γωνία του ξυλοτυπου ενός υποστυλώματος, δέχεται πολύ λίγο σκυρόδεμα, και περιβάλλεται από πολύ ξύλο.
Το ξύλο διψάει για νερό, και αφαιρεί πολύ γρήγορα την υγρασία του σκυροδέματος γύρω από την γωνία.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι η ξήρανση του γωνιακού σκυροδέματος συντελείται πιο γρήγορα από το ότι συντελείται στο υπόλοιπο  σκυρόδεμα του υποστυλώματος.
Ξέρουμε ότι ξήρανση = σμίκρυνση 
Πρόωρη ξήρανση και σμίκρυνση του γωνιακού σκυροδέματος στο υποστύλωμα, ανομοιόμορφη του υπολοίπου σκυροδέματος δημιουργεί ρωγμή. 

Λύση.
1)Βρέχουμε αρκετά τον ξυλότυπο στις γωνίες των υποστυλωμάτων πριν την  τοποθέτηση του σκυροδέματος, ώστε αυτός  να μην διψάει για νερό και το αφαιρέσει πρόωρα από το γωνιακό σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης, ώστε να συντελέσουμε στην ομοιόμορφη ξήρανση του σκυροδέματος στο υποστυλωμα.

2) Τοποθέτηση φαλτσογωνιάς

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς "κάθετες" ρωγμές στα υποστυλώματα. Κάθετες σε τι; Κάθετες στον διαμήκη άξονα του στύλου ή κάθετες στους συνδετήρες; Μήπως εννοείς κατακόρυφες;
"Σμίκρυνση" εννοείς τη συστολή εκ πήξεως του σκυροδέματος; 
"Γωνιακό σκυρόδεμα" εννοείς το σκυρόδεμα στις ακμές των ξυλοτύπων; Χαμηλά στη βάση, ψηλά ή σ' όλο το ύψος;

Αν είναι δυνατόν να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία που ενδεχομένως να έχεις στο αρχείο σου ή να είσαι πιο σαφής.
Διάβασε και *ΑΥΤΟ*.

Λύση στο πρόβλημα θα ήταν απλά η χρήση μεταλλότυπου.
Αν και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί στις γωνίες ειδικά η απορρόφηση υγρασίας από τον ξυλότυπο είναι μεγαλύτερη απ' ό,τι στις πλευρές.

Μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι η κακή κατασκευή του ξυλοτύπου με μεγάλα κενά μεταξύ των σανίδων, η κακή σκυροδέτηση από μεγαλύτερο του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους, η μη ορθή συμπύκνωση, η μη συντήρηση του σκυροδέματος κατά τα προβλεπόμενα από τον ΚΤΣ, η μη χρήση αποστατήρων οπλισμού;

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Το εμβαδόν του ξυλότυπου ( 1 ) και το εμβαδόν του γωνιακού σκυροδέματος ( 2 ) το οποίο βρίσκεται μέσα στο τρίγωνο έχουν το ίδιον εμβαδόν.

Το εμβαδόν του άλλου ξυλότυπου ( 3 ) και του άλλου σκυροδέματος ( 4 ) δεν είναι το ίδιο.

Αν το ξύλο απορροφά την υγρασία του σκυροδέματος, λογικό είναι όταν η σχέση του εμβαδού ξύλου - σκυροδέματος είναι 1 προς 1 να υπάρξει γρηγορότερη απορρόφηση της υγρασίας του σκυροδέματος από το ξύλο μέρα σε αυτό το τρίγωνο.

Ο ξυλότυπος εκτός τριγώνου ( 3 ) και το υπόλοιπο σκυρόδεμα ( 4 ) έχουν σχέση εμβαδού 1 προς 50 και το ξύλο δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να εφαρμόσει την ίδια ξήρανση όπως εφαρμόζει στην περιοχή του τριγώνου όπου η σχέση είναι 1 προς 1
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα η περιοχή του τριγώνου να συρρικνώνεται ( λόγο πρόωρης ξήρανσης ) γρηγορότερα από το άλλο σώμα του υποστυλώματος,  με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται κατακόρυφη ρωγμή στην γωνία του υποστυλώματος.

Αυτή η ρωγμή συντελεί στην δίοδο του οξυγόνου προς τον οπλισμό του χάλυβα, την οξείδωση αυτού, και την διόγκωση του, με αποτέλεσμα την έκρηξη του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης, καθώς και στην καταστροφή του χάλυβα.

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλιστα, μια φωτογραφία ή σκαρίφημα είναι σίγουρα πολύ πιο επεξηγηματικό.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συγκρίνεις το εμβαδόν του ξυλοτύπου τοπικά στη γωνία με μια μικρή περιοχή (γωνία) της σκυροδετούμενης διατομής και όχι με όλη, όπως ακριβώς κάνεις στις πλευρές. 
Η πλευρά επικοινωνεί με τον πυρήνα της διατομής ενώ η γωνία όχι;
Το πρόβλημα που εμφανίζεται τοπικά στις γωνίες δεν θα έπρεπε να εμφανίζεται και τοπικά επίσης στις πλευρές;

Αν πάλι οι ρωγμές εμφανίζονται μόνο στις ακμές, τότε θα εμφανίζονται όχι μόνο χαμηλά στη βάση τους στύλου αλλά σ' όλο το μήκος της ακμής (ύψος στύλου).
Αν ισχύουν μάλιστα τα όσα λες, τότε θα έπρεπε να εμφανίζεται και σε δοκούς, τοιχία, πλάκες, όπου υπάρχουν ακμές (γωνίες) ξυλοτύπων.

Το "κάθετες" ρωγμές μόνο δεν μας εξήγησες τι εννοείς.

Τέλος, το τι προκαλείται από τις ρωγμές το γνωρίζουμε, δεν χρειάζεται να παρατίθεται, όχι τουλάχιστον σε ένα θέμα όπου ρωτάται κάποιος ειδικός μηχανικός στην τεχνολογία σκυτοδέματος.

----------

seismic

----------


## marsellos

Εκτος απο τους μεταλλοτυπους , και στους ξυλοτυπους εχει καθερωθει να χρησιμοποιουνται " αποκολλητικα χημικα υγρα" (chemical release agents), που να μην ειναι τα κοινα "σαπουνελαια" η "καμμενα λαδια", κλπ, αλλα προιοντα με προδιαγραφες και συγκεκριμμενες ιδιοτητες. Ετσι δεν θα υπαρχει και η "απορροφηση νερου" απο τον ξυλοτυπο. Οι φαλτσογωνιες ,εκει που εχουν συμφωνηθει με τον Αρχιτεκτονα οτι ειναι επιθυμυτες μπορουν να μπαινουνε. Ομως και χωρις αυτες , ενα καλα σχεδιασμενο σκυροδεμα ,με σωστη διαστρωση,δονηση,συντηρηση, και  ξεκαλουπωμα ( 11.6/ ΚΤΣ-97/ ΦΕΚ/537/Β/1.5.2002), δεν θα εχει προβλημα ρηγματωσης.

----------

seismic, Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Η διάμετρος τών οπλισμών δέν έχει άμμεση επιρροή στη ρηγμάτωση;

----------

seismic

----------


## marsellos

Η θεση των οπλισμων, σε σχεση με την επιφανεια και τους αποστατηρες εχει σχεση.

----------

seismic

----------


## dn102

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## seismic

@Χάρης 


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συγκρίνεις το εμβαδόν του ξυλοτύπου τοπικά στη γωνία με μια μικρή περιοχή (γωνία) της σκυροδετούμενης διατομής και όχι με όλη, όπως ακριβώς κάνεις στις πλευρές. 
> Η πλευρά επικοινωνεί με τον πυρήνα της διατομής ενώ η γωνία όχι;
> Το πρόβλημα που εμφανίζεται τοπικά στις γωνίες δεν θα έπρεπε να εμφανίζεται και τοπικά επίσης στις πλευρές;


seismic  Θα πω μόνο την γνώμη μου. 
Αυτό οφείλεται στο τριχοειδές φαινόμενο. Ξέρω ότι ξέρετε τι είναι, αλλά είμαι αναγκασμένος να εξηγήσω για αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν.

Τριχοειδές, ονομάζεται κάθε φαινόμενο που παρουσιάζεται, όταν υγρά έρθουν σε επαφή με διάφορα στερεά σώματα. Π.χ. μέσα σε ένα ποτήρι με νερό βυθίζουμε έναν τριχοειδή σωλήνα. Έπρεπε, σύμφωνα με την αρχή των συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων, η ελεύθερη επιφάνεια του νερού να βρίσκεται στο ίδιο ύψος και στο σωλήνα και στο ποτήρι. Παρατηρούμε όμως, ότι το νερό ανέρχεται μέσα στον τριχοειδή σωλήνα, ψηλότερα από την ελεύθερη επιφάνεια του νερού, που βρίσκεται στο ποτήρι.

Εξήγηση του φαινομένου των τριχοειδών σωλήνων αποδίδεται στις ελκτικές δυνάμεις που αναπτύσσονται μεταξύ των μορίων διαφορετικών υλικών. Το νερό ανεβαίνει στους τριχοειδείς σωλήνες του γυαλιού καθώς οι ελκτικές δυνάμεις μεταξύ των δύο διαφορετικών υλικών που έρχονται σε επαφή, είναι μεγαλύτερες από αυτές που αναπτύσσονται μεταξύ των ομοειδών μορίων του νερού.

Οι κινήσεις του νερού π.χ. σε πορώδη υλικά όπως το μπετόν χαρακτηρίζονται ως τριχοειδή φαινόμενα. Τροφοδοτούνται από τις δυνάμεις πρόσφυσης του νερού στους πόρους του μπετόν καθώς και από τις δυνάμεις συνοχής του και κύρια την επιφανειακή τάση του. Είναι δηλαδή μοριακό φαινόμενο. Η Ανοδική Υγρασία οφείλεται στα τριχοειδή φαινόμενα.
Το σύστημα των τριχοειδών πόρων του μπετόν παίζει το ρόλο των λεπτών σωληνίσκων όπου οι δυνάμεις πρόσφυσης και συνοχής υπερνικούν τη βαρύτητα – λόγω των μικροσκοπικών διαστάσεών τους – και τροφοδοτούν ανοδική κίνηση.

Σύνοψη:

Ο δρόμος για την Ανοδική Υγρασία είναι το τριχοειδές σύστημα των οικοδομικών υλικών, μέσα στο οποίο κινούνται ανοδικά τα μόρια του νερού.

Φαντάσου τώρα, δύο ανταγωνιστές, που ο ένας τραβάει το σχοινί από την μία, και ο άλλος από την άλλη.
Ο ένας ανταγωνιστής είναι ο ξυλότυπος, και ο άλλος ανταγωνιστής είναι το σκυρόδεμα. 
Και οι δύο διψάνε για νερό. Εκεί που θα σπάσει το σχοινί, εκεί είναι που θα εμφανισθεί η ρωγμή στο σκυρόδεμα.

Τώρα γιατί το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται στις γωνίες, και όχι στις πλευρές.
1) Διότι ο γωνιακός οπλισμός έχει μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο, και απομονώνει τον έναν ανταγωνιστή που είναι το κύριο σώμα του σκυροδέματος του υποστυλώματος.
2) Το γωνιακό εμβαδόν του ξυλοτύπου έχει μεγαλύτερο εμβαδών ( λόγο γωνίας ) από τον πλευρικό ξυπότυπο, και διαχειρίζεται λιγότερο σκυρόδεμα από ότι ο πλευρικός ξυλότυπος. Οπότε το γωνιακό σκυρόδεμα πίσω από τον γωνιακό οπλισμό, ξεραίνετε πιο γρήγορα από το πλευρικό. Είναι θέμα διαφοράς δυναμικού. Οπότε ο οπλισμός όπως ρωτά ο dn102  για μένα παίζει τον ρόλο του για την δημιουργία της ρηγμάτωσης. 
Φυσικά αν αυτά που λένε οι κανονισμοί, όπως είπε ο κύριος marsellos εκτελεσθούν, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Όμως το πρόβλημα υπάρχει διότι συνήθως δεν εκτελούνται οι κανονισμοί, με αποτέλεσμα αρκετές φορές να έχουμε ανομοιόμορφη ξήρανση η οποία δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα της ρηγματωσης.
Όταν λέω κατακόρυφα, εννοώ από την δοκό προς την πλάκα, κατά μήκος του γραμμικού οπλισμού.
Συνήθως αυτή η ρωγμή εμφανίζεται κατά μήκος του γραμμικού οπλισμού, και σταματά λίγο πριν την δοκό και την πλάκα.
@Χάρης 



> Αν πάλι οι ρωγμές εμφανίζονται μόνο στις ακμές, τότε θα εμφανίζονται όχι μόνο χαμηλά στη βάση τους στύλου αλλά σ' όλο το μήκος της ακμής (ύψος στύλου).
> Αν ισχύουν μάλιστα τα όσα λες, τότε θα έπρεπε να εμφανίζεται και σε δοκούς, τοιχία, πλάκες, όπου υπάρχουν ακμές (γωνίες) ξυλοτύπων.


seismic
Στην δοκό εμφανίζεται η ρωγμή αυτή, αλλά όχι τόσο συχνά όπως στα υποστυλώματα. Για μένα είναι θέμα υδροαπορρόφησης και υδροστατικής πίεσης. 
Δηλαδή το νερό της δοκού καθώς στραγγίζει, βρέχει τον γωνιακό ξυλότυπο της δοκού, και αποφεύγουμε την ρωγμή.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο πάνω και κάτω μέρος του υποστυλώματος, και αποφεύγουμε την ρωγμή.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*@seismic*
Η παρούσα θεματική κατηγορία είναι για να τίθενται ερωτήματα σχετικά με θέματα τεχνολογίας σκυροδέματος σε έναν από τους πιο έμπειρους και ειδικούς στον τομέα, τον Νίκο Μαρσέλλο.

Δεν είναι για να κάνουμε μαθήματα σε φοιτητές ή σε επαγγελματίες μηχανικούς.
Όποιος επιθυμεί κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να το κάνει σ' άλλη θεματική κατηγορία.

Περιοριστείτε λοιπόν σε ερωτήματα και επιχειρήματα πάνω στο θέμα συζήτησης.
Τέλος, φροντίστε τα μηνύματά σας να είναι σύντομα και περιεκτικά. Το παραπάνω μήνυμα του μέλους seismic είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή!

----------


## marsellos

Επαναλαμβανω οτι ενα καλα ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ σκυροδεμα με τις σωστες αναλογιες,υλικα ,εργασιμοτητα ,διαστρωση-συμπυκνωση-συντηρηση, ΔΕΝ διατρεχει κανενα τετοιο κινδυνο ρηγματωσης. Υπαρχουν σκυροεματα C30/37 στην Αραβια , μεσα στον καυσωνα , που με νυκτερινη σκυροδετηση, το σωστο ΚΑΛΟΥΠΙ, και τα υπολοιπα ως ανω ,που δεν παρουσιασε την παραμικρη ρηγματωση. Ας μην επανελθουμε παρακαλω.

----------

seismic

----------

